# VIC - Mann's Retreat.



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

eric said:


> BBQ Chicken, Slab, with ribs, garlic bread and a 2l coke Gee.


Nice catch, did they put up a fight? :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

What, no dickheads screaming along the beach on bikes?


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

> Many of these shiny green cans arrived in small family groups known as 'half d's'. Sadly they are now extinct on Dream Island.


I know why those VB's are extinct, because the far superior species has won the evolutionary battle.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

OldDood said:


> > Many of these shiny green cans arrived in small family groups known as 'half d's'. Sadly they are now extinct on Dream Island.
> 
> 
> I know why those VB's are extinct, because the far superior species has won the evolutionary battle.


X 2

trev


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

so much sand!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

The Fishin' Musician said:


> Mr Happy stalks his next victim.....


Emphysema?.....or are your thighs chafing?


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

ArWeTherYet said:


> The Fishin' Musician said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Happy stalks his next victim.....
> ...


Swishy thighs in rubber pants. 
Either that or Mr Happy's excited.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I find it highly disturbing to browse one thread and see a myriad of me staring back ... knowlingly.
Creeps me out more than Mr Happy.
Turn that frown upside down.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

and then.......

kayak racing.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Mr Happy describing why he's so happy....









Mr Happy shows Shooneze his invisible paddle


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

SurfanFish said:


> Great photos. Looks calm.
> 
> How about some stats? Distance, fish rep, can count, mingled trees etc.


Total distance traveled there and back was approx 26,250 cubits 
Salmon landed would be in the order of 20 480 drams
Can count? yes i can.

mingled trees........well.........

at least this lot.
and one tussock.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Was.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Tussocks are they dangerous? Weird
Can these reports cause a lysergide flash back?
Why does mr happy look so sad, did someone take his axe?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Well done.
"eric's" TR threads are always so much more than the sum of the parts.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

indiedog said:


> Zed said:
> 
> 
> > Well done.
> ...


Yarram bakery. 
It always begins at Yarram bakery.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

patwah said:


> You guys dominate and rock the kayak camping world
> 
> Consistency FTW


Thanks Wah.

About the whole consistency thing tho, I always seem to have trouble in that area when camping. 
Ends up kinda mr whippy like.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Ado said:


> Turn that frown upside down.


I meant Mr Happy. Serves me right.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

One of your finest Eric. In fact one of AKFF's finest works. If only there were fish involved it would have been legendary.

Isolated camps distil food appreciation don't they. An apple is a luxury. A tin a fruit delectable.
I also know what you mean about damp sea air. I've learnt my lesson and use synthetic sleeping bags by the ocean.
I used to think there was nothing worse than breaking a wet camp. Then I discovered the joys of breaking a wet sandy camp.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

There's another one out this year as well called Dry-Down.

Rumblings of a massive amount of snow gear lined with the stuff as of next season. My ears are pricked.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Most of my newer down stuff is lined with a membrane anyway. I love my Mont down jacket.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Tussocks are they dangerous? Weird


The poor Tussock sits calmly, unaware of its ultimate fate.....


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

The Fishin' Musician said:


> ArWeTherYet said:
> 
> 
> > Tussocks are they dangerous? Weird
> ...





mingle said:


> I can honestly say, I had nothing to do with what happened next...





eric said:


> A bit of metho, firesteel and it was away,


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Love your sense of adventure guys. And the cold. One inch weather.

Methinks you're all a bit mad, but that is actually a good thing. 

trev


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Pendleton shirt, red (modeled by Squidder?). Flanno plus.

You guys rock.

Pizza beach photo, photo comp now.


----------

